# My Easter gift :)



## JustKeepSwimmin (Mar 29, 2010)

Meet Jasper



























With flash:


----------



## ImRebecca (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty O_O


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

happy easter =]


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that last picture is beautiful. Nice gift, for sure. )


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow he's very pretty. Looks almost...patriotic!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

That's what I was going to say. Looks patriotic


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice lookin' boy! Appaloosa crowntail?


----------

